# Citori ?????????



## Frosty (Aug 15, 2011)

Guy I have a new field grade citori lightning that I really like. I have another citori that I use for sporting clays, dove hunting, skeet and trap but I got the new one for duck hunting. Like I said I really like the gun except the finish. It's bright and shiny........not good for the beaver pond. Anybody got any recommendations for someone that could parkerize the gun and put a dull finish on the stocks without breaking the bank?


----------



## jglenn (Aug 15, 2011)

wrap it in camo tape and don't ruin the value


----------



## Frosty (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks but I'm pretty set on what I want out of this gun if it is possible...............


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 15, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Guy I have a new field grade citori lightning that I really like. I have another citori that I use for sporting clays, dove hunting, skeet and trap but I got the new one for duck hunting. Like I said I really like the gun except the finish. It's bright and shiny........not good for the beaver pond. Anybody got any recommendations for someone that could parkerize the gun and put a dull finish on the stocks without breaking the bank?



Any number of people, including some advertisers here, can put  a "dip" on the stocks and barrel.

Would look a lot better than messing with the stock's finish.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 16, 2011)

guys I appreciate your concern over what you think my gun should look like. To me this is  a tool to do a job. I have a plan for the gun and know what I want from it. MY original question was do you know of anyone that can help me make my shotgun look the way I want it to look? thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## jfinch (Aug 16, 2011)

Frosty,

Browning made the gun you are looking to create.  Look for a Citori "Satin Hunter"  It came with matte finish on the metal and a satin finish on the wood and 3" chambers.  I have one with 26" barrells not sure if they came in other lengths.  If you can find one you might be able to work out a trade and not be out much if any money depending on condition.  I really like mine and it is my go to hunting scatter gun.  And no it is not for sale.  Sorry I don't know of any refinishers but I would imagine the cost to do it right would be expensive.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 16, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. Why not just buy a duck gun??


----------



## Frosty (Aug 16, 2011)

Mark K, if you know where to find one I'm listening


----------



## Mark K (Aug 16, 2011)

Pull up Google. Type in Citori Satin Hunter. Take your pick. They are priced anywhere from $1200 - $1400. 

Wasn't trying to be a smart aleck but you said you bought the gun for duck hunting. If your stuck on the Citori then the Satin hunter is the way to go.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 16, 2011)

Mark M, don't mean to come across as harsh but I have looked for satin hunters or more preferably Satin lightnings but they are hard to find and not a regular production model, trust me on this 
I have checked. Gunbroker has had several from time to time but anyway, doesn't matter, I have a  regular lightning citori and want it refinished to my specifications and I am looking for someone to do this................


----------



## Mark K (Aug 16, 2011)

Understand. Good luck!!


----------



## jfinch (Aug 17, 2011)

Frosty,

Here are a couple of ideas.

Top Guns 
3001 Peachtree Industrial Blvd.
Buford, GA 30518
Phone:  770 904-6927
Fax:  770-904-6940
Hours Monday - Wednesday 11:00 - 6:00

That is where I purchased the Satin Hunter I have.  He doesn't show that he has one but he might be able to find one.  Most of what he deals in is double shotguns.  He also may be able to suggest a refinisher for the gun you have.  He had a gunsmith there at one time but I am not sure the extent of the repairs that they could do or if he is still there.

Peterson Gunsmithing Inc 
(334) 297-5171 
Might be able to help you.  Again he works on double shotguns a lot.  He is in Phoenix City, AL.   He has a mobile shop and is at a lot of sporting clays shoots.  Might be able to meet him at one.

I have traded with Top Guns but neither have ever worked on a gun for me.  I discussed some stock mods with Peterson but never pulled the trigger and had the work done.  Good luck.  If you get it refinished be sure to post pics and who you end up using.  I would like to see it.


----------



## weagle (Aug 17, 2011)

Rattle can Krylon or duracoat on the metal.
Rub the stock down with a gray 3M scotch-brite pad.

Duck guns usually get wet, and I think you'll have a constant battle if you parkerize it.   

That high gloss browning finish is pretty water resistant so I wouldn't strip and refinish.  I'd just dull it down.

Weagle


----------



## Clarke123 (Aug 23, 2011)

If it's to be a dedicated "Duck Gun" then why not Cerakote it?
You can get a satin finish that will give you superior protection in harsh conditions.


----------

